# Meet My New Lory



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi There,

I bought a beautiful new black capped lory mid-September. She is now 5 months old, currently nameless as i havent found one that sticks :blush: Any suggestions are welcome!! Not Rainbow, EVERYONE keeps saying I should call her Rainbow :whistling2:

Anyway, so pleased with her progress as she was born and raised in an aviary with minimal human contact so its been a big change for her. She was always pretty steady (Lories are generally very chilled out and inquisitive) but i've recently been having her out with me more as the first couple of weeks i left her to just get used to everything really and didnt handle her too much. But, now she loves being out with me and is learning to step up onto my hand on command. She is so smart, she is already saying "hello" and tried to say "good girl" tonight but it came out more like "goo guuuuuuurl" :2thumb:

Anyway, photos!

This was the day she came home:



















And two weeks later, first time having a go at handling her a little bit - mostly just consisted of me letting her lick nectar off my fingers lol



















And then this was last week - much progress was made!!!





































And these were tonight, first time she climbed up onto my shoulder. She spent about 20 mins preening my hair, eyebrows and eyelashes :2thumb:






























Parent reared birds make WONDERFUL pets for a patient home :no1:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

She is totally adorable! so beautiful... congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Awww Jess, no fair, thats 2 Lories for you now! :flrt:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

she is amazing. congrats!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very gorgeous indeed! :flrt:

How about calling her Kaleidoscope (Kally for short!) :lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Very, very nice. I had a rainbow for a while very fascinating birds!!


At least there are some great pre made mixtures for them now, when I kept them we used to mix up potions ourselves, mostly containing evaporated milk 

Good luck

John


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone!  I think we have settled on "Cleo" for a name.. at least until I think of something better 

Here's some new pictures of her!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

She really is stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Slackey (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful looking bird:flrt:

As for names, how about Iris, from the Spanish or Portuguese for Rainbow - Arco Iris


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

If you haven't got a name yet, she looks like a Rosie... Don't know why, maybe the cheeks :lol2:


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

She is stunning, have always had a soft sport for lories  How about Iris who is goddess of the rainbow in greek mythology?


----------

